# White Rock Decoys



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Anyone tried, or planning to try, the white rock windsocks. If so, what do you think?
Good luck
Dan


----------



## poutpro (Mar 8, 2006)

Bought a couple dozen a week ago. Put them all together and thought they looked good, and the little amount of space they take to store is a huge benefit.

However, if you get unassembled ones, be sure to tie more than just one knot it the elastic band. I tied just one knot and now half of them have already slipped inside of the back support and aren't long enough not to re-tie. Now I need to either find replacement elastic bands, or cut the back supports shorter so the bands will go all the way through.


----------



## WhiteRockDecoys (Dec 29, 2009)

poutpro said:


> Bought a couple dozen a week ago. Put them all together and thought they looked good, and the little amount of space they take to store is a huge benefit.
> 
> However, if you get unassembled ones, be sure to tie more than just one knot it the elastic band. I tied just one knot and now half of them have already slipped inside of the back support and aren't long enough not to re-tie. Now I need to either find replacement elastic bands, or cut the back supports shorter so the bands will go all the way through.


poutpro,

Don't cut the back support, it will splinter. If the elastic band slipped inside the support go ahead and pull the banding the rest of the way threw. After you have the elastic band thew the back support rod untie the knots and re-assemble. A simple overhand knot should work. Send me an e-mail with your phone number if there is anything I can help you with.

Best, 
James


----------



## hannibal (Oct 9, 2008)

Sound like a pain in the butt. These decoys suppliers really should find a way to put the dang things together considering how much they cost......and I don't want to hear about passing that along to the customer. Most of this stuff is likely bought from China for pennies. I'm not against a guy making a buck or two but put the dang things together and then sell them, PLEASE!!!!!


----------



## WhiteRockDecoys (Dec 29, 2009)

hannibal said:


> Sound like a pain in the butt. These decoys suppliers really should find a way to put the dang things together considering how much they cost......and I don't want to hear about passing that along to the customer. Most of this stuff is likely bought from China for pennies. I'm not against a guy making a buck or two but put the dang things together and then sell them, PLEASE!!!!!


You can purchase White Rock Tuf-snaps assembled or unassembled, its the customers choice.


----------



## poutpro (Mar 8, 2006)

Just thought I would let you all know that I got in-touch with Adam at White Rock today about the issue a brought up above. He replied to my email within the hour and is sending new elastic bands to me free of charge.

A+ for the customer service from White Rock.

On a side note, he mentioned that they will have printed snow and blue socks by this Fall.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I have been considering a purchase and have found James to be very helpful and very responsive to emails


----------

